# I built some knives storage solutions



## Baeriltis

Hi Forum,

I haven't posted in a long time but I recently created two knife storage solutions that maybe of interest to some people here .

First I needed something to take knives with me when I cook away from home. I wanted something flexible, so I made a knife roll with replaceable sheaths.














The second thing is a knife rack for people that have too many knives (like me ).


----------



## Dendrobatez

I like how the guards clip into place, very cool on both projects


----------



## Chefgibson

I love both designs. Awesome work and thanks for sharing


----------



## Juna

...if only I could convince the wife to let me have a nice giant rack like that in the kitchen. 

go figure, I cook yet she dictates how the kitchen looks


----------



## kennyc

what did you use for the magnet surface/material?


----------



## ModRQC

Very nice work congrats!


----------



## pentryumf

kennyc said:


> what did you use for the magnet surface/material?


It looks to be the same material as the sheaths, which I am assuming is a horse butt leather. 
A great roll and you have a nice looking rack.


----------



## valdim

I like both project very much... Is the case made of real leather and what surface did you need to make it?


Juna said:


> go figure, I cook yet she dictates how the kitchen looks


This is not fair and she knows that... We have a proverb here "The one who pays the orchestra is to order the songs." Right?


----------



## kennyc

pentryumf said:


> It looks to be the same material as the sheaths, which I am assuming is a horse butt leather.
> A great roll and you have a nice looking rack.


ah makes sense. At first I thought the black pads were the sticky magnet material.


----------

